# Chattahoochee River closed



## bayoubetty (Oct 1, 2013)

News said stretch from Buford Dam to Peachtree Creek is closed because it is a state park.  If you are seen out there you will be asked to leave.   Who will tell you to leave though if they are closed?


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 1, 2013)

State Park, isn't this a federal thing?


----------



## blink (Oct 2, 2013)

Its actually a national recreation area.
This sucks. I am planning to be in the area the weekend of 10/12 and i really wanted to hit the hooch for some shoalies!


----------



## Peanut (Oct 2, 2013)

*Allatoona Corp Ramps Closed*

I understand the Allatoona Corp ramps are closed too.  It is beyond me why they felt the need to put the gates up.  

Made me wonder - since we aren't getting as much for our tax dollars during the government shutdown, will we see LESS money taken out of our paychecks in Federal taxes during this side show . . . ?

It's all a show to make the public think that everyone in the government is essential to our daily lives.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2013)

Lake Seminole is a COE lake. I wonder if they have it closed off?


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

Let's close a park or ramp where you never see any Federal employees and pay by putting money in an envelope. Sounds logical to me.


----------



## Peanut (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm not sure of the exact date - I think it was 1993 or 1994 when the Corp starting charging launch fees at Allatoona.  I know for a fact it was in the Clinton presidency.  I'm still not sure what changed once the launch fees were implemented?  Did they place a trash can by the ramp or hang those orange life jackets up?  

I could take my own trash home with me and I already bring my own life jackets.  Our tax dollars have already paid for the ramps and the parking lots.  Leave the darn things open so we can fish on "OUR" lakes.


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well said Peanut!


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 2, 2013)

Peanut said:


> It's all a show to make the public think that everyone in the government is essential to our daily lives.



X2 Kirby


----------



## Arnie Davis (Oct 2, 2013)

Proves to me that the ramp fees are a slush fund. I will never purchase a day pass or drop $3 in the box ever again No No:


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Lake Seminole is a COE lake. I wonder if they have it closed off?



They'll close all the ramps they control. It's all part of the Democrat/Obama plan to "make it hurt".


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 2, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> They'll close all the ramps they control. It's all part of the Democrat/Obama plan to "make it hurt".


It's true. I just took this pic at Allatoona.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2013)

I just talked to personel at Seminole State Park and they are open, and the boat ramps they control are open as well. This includes Cummin`s Access as it is part of the state park system.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 2, 2013)

Seems like public property should be accessible to the public.  Not  for the purpose of fishing/hunting, but just accessible.  Ramps for boats can be blocked and restrooms (if applicable) can be locked.  Running the owner off their own property is crossing the line though.  I don't like it.


----------



## Peanut (Oct 2, 2013)

There is absolutely no reason for the ramps to be closed by this shutdown.  They are closed at Allatoona because more people will see it and it will inflict more "pain" on us.  Lake Seminole is probably too far away from the population center in GA to get much coverage.

Seeing that picture of the closed ramp sign makes me fuming mad.  Probably what makes me even more mad is that they decided to put the sign (printed on paper we bought, no doubt) that says "due to government shutdown."  

If a man weren't law abiding, he would uproot the blamed barrier!  It's no wonder there is disdain for our government.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 2, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Seems like public property should be accessible to the public.  Not  for the purpose of fishing/hunting, but just accessible.  Ramps for boats can be blocked and restrooms (if applicable) can be locked.  Running the owner off their own property is crossing the line though.  I don't like it.



I don't see any reason to close the ramps, they don't require any govt agent there for someone to be able to launch their boat.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 2, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> I don't see any reason to close the ramps, they don't require any govt agent there for someone to be able to launch their boat.



The people there (at Allatoona) are contracted attendants.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2013)

I just talked to the COE at Lake Seminole, and they said that every boat ramp they control has been closed and the gates locked until this shutdown is over.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 2, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> The people there (at Allatoona) are contracted attendants.



Yes, I understand that the attendants want to be paid if they have to come in to work, what I'm saying is that there is no reason for the ramps to close just because the attendants aren't there.

None of the GA Power ramps I use have attendants and people launch there all day, every day with no problem.


----------



## charlie81 (Oct 2, 2013)

Still.... As far as the hooch goes, who's going to tell you to leave if no one is there?


----------



## tkaz (Oct 2, 2013)

Arnie Davis said:


> Proves to me that the ramp fees are a slush fund. I will never purchase a day pass or drop $3 in the box ever again No No:



Be careful I just got a ticket for not paying, or failure to display pass $75.00. I will be disputing this ticket because I have a pass, I guess I forgot or it fell one night. What stinks is the ticket states no pass or failure to display... I will post the result once I am able to get some one on the phone. I know I should hang it every time but sometimes I excited to be there and forget, $75.00 will be a painful lesson


----------



## David Parker (Oct 2, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> I don't see any reason to close the ramps, they don't require any govt agent there for someone to be able to launch their boat.



It's not part of the land the public owns.  It was developed and just to keep it all compartmentalized, I consider it seperate from actual land that is owned by us.


----------



## Arnie Davis (Oct 2, 2013)

tkaz said:


> Be careful I just got a ticket for not paying, or failure to display pass $75.00. I will be disputing this ticket because I have a pass, I guess I forgot or it fell one night. What stinks is the ticket states no pass or failure to display... I will post the result once I am able to get some one on the phone. I know I should hang it every time but sometimes I excited to be there and forget, $75.00 will be a painful lesson



Thanks for the heads up 
No need for me to visit corp ramps anymore as long as a few state ones remain open. Just put the money in the fuel tank instead of the slush fund and make the ride. Now is a good time to lobby our local reps on having some additional state run access points on the "corp" ponds. That would most likely create another slush fund at the local level but at least we will know where we stand.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 2, 2013)

David Parker said:


> It's not part of the land the public owns.  It was developed and just to keep it all compartmentalized, I consider it seperate from actual land that is owned by us.



The govt doesn't consider any land actually owned by us, even though we paid for it. That is the problem.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 2, 2013)

Last I heard the blockhouse ramp had a volunteer attendant. 
I say open the ramp and lock the bathroom.


----------



## JLClark (Oct 2, 2013)

I bet Morgan Falls Dam boat ramp will be open since it's run by Georgia Power. And, you won't have to worry about Baldwin or any of the other **** **** ocifers harassing you. Fishing Anarchy!!! Wheres the live bait? lol


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 2, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> Yes, I understand that the attendants want to be paid if they have to come in to work, what I'm saying is that* there is no reason for the ramps to close just because the attendants aren't there.*
> 
> None of the GA Power ramps I use have attendants and people launch there all day, every day with no problem.



You are absolutely correct. And it is the County who does security for them as well. The attendants don't even clean the bathrooms. A maintenance crew empties the trash and cleans the bathrooms.


----------



## riverrat (Oct 2, 2013)

yep the federal owned ramps at west point are closed. i think only the marina ramps are open and state owned pyne road ramp.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 2, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> You are absolutely correct. And it is the County who does security for them as well. The attendants don't even clean the bathrooms. A maintenance crew empties the trash and cleans the bathrooms.



But the attendants collect fees, so if that can't be done we must all be made to suffer


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 2, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> But the attendants collect fees, so if that can't be done we must all be made to suffer



You know, it's kind of funny but I can remember going fishing on Lanier, Allatoona, Clarks Hill and every other Corp lake without ever having to pay a fee to launch and it worked pretty much the same as it does now. You launch the boat, go park, and go fishing. The only difference was that you didn't have a little box you had to put money in first.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 2, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> The govt doesn't consider any land actually owned by us, even though we paid for it. That is the problem.



For Me and Mine, we will let the problem burn.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 2, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> You know, it's kind of funny but I can remember going fishing on Lanier, Allatoona, Clarks Hill and every other Corp lake without ever having to pay a fee to launch and it worked pretty much the same as it does now. You launch the boat, go park, and go fishing. The only difference was that you didn't have a little box you had to put money in first.



Yep, it's pure profit since there are 0 services to balance the ramp/day use fees.


----------



## burtontrout (Oct 2, 2013)

It is a sad day in America when the government interferes with fisherman. Don't they have better things to do?


----------



## Randy (Oct 2, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> Yes, I understand that the attendants want to be paid if they have to come in to work, what I'm saying is that there is no reason for the ramps to close just because the attendants aren't there.
> 
> None of the GA Power ramps I use have attendants and people launch there all day, every day with no problem.



As you said, it is so that it hurts the public.  The majority of the gooberment stuff we won't even feel.  These hit close to home and so they use it to hurt.  That's OK by me.  there are plenty of places in Georgia to fish.  this will make my never use a gooberment place again.  Let it Burn.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 2, 2013)

Is feeding the hatchery fish ....  essential?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 2, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> Is feeding the hatchery fish ....  essential?



To protecting their bottom line tax revenues, yes.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 2, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> To protecting their bottom line tax revenues, yes.



Publix, Kroger, Food Lion, etc. all have free parking and better fish selections. I won't have to pay for registering my boat and trailer or paying property tax on the boat and trailer not to mention the trailer tag fee. I recently purchased 4 new tires for the trailer. The guy from out of state who read the website on "recreational opportunities  in Ga", had no idea his deposit at the campground was nonrefundable either. We can pile on all day long.


----------



## Whoopbass101 (Oct 2, 2013)

The DNR is still up and running!

http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/GADNR/bulletins/8db1ee


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 2, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> . The guy from out of state who read the website on "recreational opportunities  in Ga", had no idea hi deposit at the campground was nonrefundable either.



He needs to check again, they are issuing full refunds.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 2, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> Publix, Kroger, Food Lion, etc. all have free parking and better fish selections. I won't have to pay for registering my boat and trailer or paying property tax on the boat and trailer not to mention the trailer tag fee. I recently purchased 4 new tires for the trailer. The guy from out of state who read the website on "recreational opportunities  in Ga", had no idea hi deposit at the campground was nonrefundable either. We can pile on all day long.



Indeed. Think of all the hotels that would lose customers, the restaurants, fuel sales, alcohol, and so on. The true cost of a shutdown like this may never really be known.


----------



## kirby999 (Oct 2, 2013)

Does this mean the National Forest are closed to hunting ? Kirby


----------



## David Parker (Oct 2, 2013)

Fishing Anarchy   

That's rich. 

 Looks to me like there's going to be our own grand ole party goin on at Wildwood Park on Clark's Hill.  County maintained and already teaming with drunk rednecks several nights a week.  Can't wait.  My favorite is the souped up go-carts with blaupunkt stereo system and half a dozen pit bulls in tow.  No finer time on the lake.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 2, 2013)

kirby999 said:


> Does this mean the National Forest are closed to hunting ? Kirby



No.  Just like the lakes aren't closed to fishing.  If you can access the lake or NF from private land (which would include public roads) you can use it.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Oct 2, 2013)

In Quiktrip a couple of weeks ago, I was behind a COE officer in line.  The cashier ask him what the COE does.  He said they owned the lake (Lanier) and enforced their rules!!

I quickly spoke up and said "we the people own the lake not the COE" as he walked out.  He didn't liike that too much!!  But, that is their attitude toward, lake home owners, boaters and fishermen on the lake.

Sad.


----------



## Bream Pole (Oct 2, 2013)

The idea is to make people mad.  Its a obama/democrat childish response to a serious issue.  Remember Obama closed tours of the Whitehouse.  Now how many dollars did that save and how many are they saving now--pennies.  How much money do they spend each year on that section of the Hooch?  Closing parks is a publicity/stunt and childish retaliation.  Also the House offered to pass a bill funding the parks, but Obama said he would veto such a bill even if the Senate agreed to it.  Obama and the Democrates are acting like spoiled rich kids who didn' get their way.  I hope they keep the government "shut down" -- what a laughable phrase; the government isn't shut down-- for no other reason than to get at the my way or the highway attitude of Obama and Harry Reid.  I'd fish until someone with authority asked me not to.  If its shut down there shouldn't be any feds around to deal with you being there.  And I ask you what is there to shut down on a river or lake.  If they close a ramp so be it; get in the river somewhere else and travel by water to where you want to fish.  

Instead of closing parks, Obama needs to close trips to his family and cut off fed aid to countries that hate us and work against us.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 2, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Indeed. Think of all the hotels that would lose customers, the restaurants, fuel sales, alcohol, and so on. The true cost of a shutdown like this may never really be known.



They are digging a hole and the dirt is falling in on them.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 2, 2013)

paddler said:


> The idea is to make people mad.  Its a obama/democrat childish response to a serious issue.  Remember Obama closed tours of the Whitehouse.  Now how many dollars did that save and how many are they saving now--pennies.  How much money do they spend each year on that section of the Hooch?  Closing parks is a publicity/stunt and childish retaliation.  Also the House offered to pass a bill funding the parks, but Obama said he would veto such a bill even if the Senate agreed to it.  Obama and the Democrates are acting like spoiled rich kids who didn' get their way.  I hope they keep the government "shut down" -- what a laughable phrase; the government isn't shut down-- for no other reason than to get at the my way or the highway attitude of Obama and Harry Reid.  I'd fish until someone with authority asked me not to.  If its shut down there shouldn't be any feds around to deal with you being there.  And I ask you what is there to shut down on a river or lake.  If they close a ramp so be it; get in the river somewhere else and travel by water to where you want to fish.
> 
> Instead of closing parks, Obama needs to close trips to his family and cut off fed aid to countries that hate us and work against us.



Take this to the political forum No No:


----------



## suuntov (Oct 2, 2013)

I just got back from camping up in the Chattahoochee national forest....the ranger came buy and told everyone to be out of the area by Thursday due to the "shutdown"  they even had the same print outs for the warning signs.
CONgress sucks!!   Everyone of them needs to  be fired.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Oct 2, 2013)

speaking of no need to close. They will close anything that looks like a park, ramp of historic site whether they use gov't money or not.
http://freebeacon.com/shutdown-theater/


----------



## aabradley82 (Oct 2, 2013)

A bluenosed lock pick would make quick work of lock. Who's working to check out the ramp and said trespasser? Be like the WW11 Vets and ignore the barricades.


----------



## Peanut (Oct 2, 2013)

*With all due respect*

I think the fishing became political when they closed our ramps for no other reason than to show their authority. I'm sorry but this entire bit of theater is total - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and as taxpayers we shouldn't stand for it. That being said, I'm not sure what options we have.  Guess we live with it and move on.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 2, 2013)

The prostaf is waiting for the probation office to close down and quit monitoring the ankle bracelet so we can brak some recerds.


----------



## riprap (Oct 2, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> The prostaf is waiting for the probation office to close down and quit monitoring the ankle bracelet so we can brak some recerds.



Blew rige wont know what hit it Saredey.


----------



## Bream Pole (Oct 3, 2013)

What I said has no place hidden in the political forum and is no different from what everyone else is saying on this thread.  What I said and what the others have said needs to be said everywhere.   It needs to be shouted everywhere it can be.  Of course if you do, you run the risk of an IRS audit.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 3, 2013)

paddler said:


> What I said has no place hidden in the political forum and is no different from what everyone else is saying on this thread.  What I said and what the others have said needs to be said everywhere.   It needs to be shouted everywhere it can be.  Of course if you do, you run the risk of an IRS audit.


PM sent


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 3, 2013)

paddler said:


> The idea is to make people mad.  Its a obama/democrat childish response to a serious issue.  Remember Obama closed tours of the Whitehouse.  Now how many dollars did that save and how many are they saving now--pennies.  How much money do they spend each year on that section of the Hooch?  Closing parks is a publicity/stunt and childish retaliation.  Also the House offered to pass a bill funding the parks, but Obama said he would veto such a bill even if the Senate agreed to it.  Obama and the Democrates are acting like spoiled rich kids who didn' get their way.  I hope they keep the government "shut down" -- what a laughable phrase; the government isn't shut down-- for no other reason than to get at the my way or the highway attitude of Obama and Harry Reid.  I'd fish until someone with authority asked me not to.  If its shut down there shouldn't be any feds around to deal with you being there.  And I ask you what is there to shut down on a river or lake.  If they close a ramp so be it; get in the river somewhere else and travel by water to where you want to fish.
> 
> Instead of closing parks, Obama needs to close trips to his family and cut off fed aid to countries that hate us and work against us.






bayoubetty said:


> Take this to the political forum No No:


Why?Please tell me why?




paddler said:


> What I said has no place hidden in the political forum and is no different from what everyone else is saying on this thread.  What I said and what the others have said needs to be said everywhere.   It needs to be shouted everywhere it can be.  Of course if you do, you run the risk of an IRS audit.


It absolutely belongs in here.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 3, 2013)

Peanut said:


> I think the fishing became political when they closed our ramps for no other reason than to show their authority. I'm sorry but this entire bit of theater is total - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - and as taxpayers we shouldn't stand for it. That being said, I'm not sure what options we have.  Guess we live with it and move on.



We should open our gates.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 3, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> We should open our gates.



Yes!!!


----------



## JohnK (Oct 3, 2013)

tkaz said:


> Be careful I just got a ticket for not paying, or failure to display pass $75.00. I will be disputing this ticket because I have a pass, I guess I forgot or it fell one night. What stinks is the ticket states no pass or failure to display... I will post the result once I am able to get some one on the phone. I know I should hang it every time but sometimes I excited to be there and forget, $75.00 will be a painful lesson



I have come back to ramp at both Gatewood and Stamp Creek and found an envelope under my windshield wiper. I put the $3 in made the deposit and all is good. Just lucky I guess.


----------



## blink (Oct 3, 2013)

Here in middle Tennessee, The COE has all ramp gates locked, barricaded, and with an officer guarding them 24/7.

Their involvement before this was to open and close the gates. Now they are paying an officer 24 hours a day.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 3, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Yes!!!


----------



## jaylow (Oct 3, 2013)

*Hooch*

This is what I found at the Johnson Ferry park and boat ramp yesterday.  Yes, those are logs blocking the parking area.  It is very frustrating that they put more effort into closing the parks than it would take to leave them open.

Some access areas that are open on the Hooch are Morgan Falls (GA Power park with boat ramp), Overlook Park (City of Sandy Springs park right next to Morgan Falls, approx. 200 yard portage to small dock and access to Bull Sluice lake), Azalea Drive off Roswell Rd (City of Roswell/Fulton Co park with boat ramp), East Jones Bridge park off of 141 (County park, no ramp but access to shoals), and possibly the new ramp at McGinnis Ferry.  Not 100% but I don't think that ramp is part of the Hooch NRA.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2013)

This administration is worse than a bunch of spoiled kids, who have nothing better to do than set there and pout. All of em, no matter the party affiliation.
They all need a swift kick in the butt, and run out of office. Especially that so called leader.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 3, 2013)

jaylow said:


> This is what I found at the Johnson Ferry park and boat ramp yesterday.  Yes, those are logs blocking the parking area.  It is very frustrating that they put more effort into closing the parks than it would take to leave them open.
> 
> Some access areas that are open on the Hooch are Morgan Falls (GA Power park with boat ramp), Overlook Park (City of Sandy Springs park right next to Morgan Falls, approx. 200 yard portage to small dock and access to Bull Sluice lake), Azalea Drive off Roswell Rd (City of Roswell/Fulton Co park with boat ramp), East Jones Bridge park off of 141 (County park, no ramp but access to shoals), and possibly the new ramp at McGinnis Ferry.  Not 100% but I don't think that ramp is part of the Hooch NRA.



Looks like a good place to advertise the pulling power of a Gator.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 3, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> We should open our gates.



Have 120 outlet in the truck and will travel But you have to watch me, once I get going with the zizzwheel I might take the whole gate down.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 3, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Have 120 outlet in the truck and will travel But you have to watch me, once I get going with the zizzwheel I might take the whole gate down.



Still don't see a problem with this...


----------



## fishingguy61 (Oct 3, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Why?Please tell me why?
> 
> 
> It absolutely belongs in here.



Everything X2. Congress is jacking us around.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> This administration is worse than a bunch of spoiled kids, who have nothing better to do than set there and pout. All of em, no matter the party affiliation.
> They all need a swift kick in the butt, and run out of office. Especially that so called leader.


Yep


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 3, 2013)

fishingguy61 said:


> Everything X2. Congress is jacking us around.



Place the blame where it belongs- 100% on Obama and the Democrats.

The House has bills that would fund National parks, among other things, and would keep the Hooch and all the other Federal parks open for us to use. Reid and the Senate Democrats firmly stated that there is no way they would approve any spending bill like that.

Even if the Senate approved the bill to keep the parks open, Obama has said he would veto it.

100% Obama and Democrats.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome to the Government, all our representatives are not busy, please enjoy the music while you wait on the ramps to open.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just a small taste of "Our Dear Leader's" arrogance and disdain for the American worker.

24 hr guard on a boat ramp. Good lord at the ignorance.


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 3, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Why?Please tell me why?
> 
> 
> It absolutely belongs in here.




Sounds like we have an Obama/democrat supporter on our hands.... I imagine thats why!


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> This administration is worse than a bunch of spoiled kids, who have nothing better to do than set there and pout. All of em, no matter the party affiliation.
> They all need a swift kick in the butt, and run out of office. Especially that so called leader.



I think they need worse than that!


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 3, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Have 120 outlet in the truck and will travel But you have to watch me, once I get going with the zizzwheel I might take the whole gate down.



You don't need that at all. I'll bet 4Wd and a chain will do fine. I wonder how much longer they will continue to hoard our assets?


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 3, 2013)

mtr3333 said:


> You don't need that at all. I'll bet 4Wd and a chain will do fine. I wonder how much longer they will continue to hoard our assets?



Forever, There is a line a mile long of people just like them, ready to take their place at the drop of a dime. 
I would love to be the one working security for the gates, i would let everybody and their brother in for free! All it takes is a few to buck the system and i bet more than you can imagine would follow!


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 3, 2013)

gsp754 said:


> Forever, There is a line a mile long of people just like them, ready to take their place at the drop of a dime.
> I would love to be the one working security for the gates, i would let everybody and their brother in for free! All it takes is a few to buck the system and i bet more than you can imagine would follow!


Could you imagine 100 boats in tow parked across the Allatoona bridges and exits on I-75?  How about the Hooch bridge at 400 say 4 am until lunch? 285 crosses the river twice. Am I coming in clear?


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 3, 2013)

i wouldnt mind being in that traffic!


----------



## luigi (Oct 3, 2013)

I see three very major problems here.
1. People on this thread are using common sense and logic.
2. The driving force of the government is not.
3. Unfortunately, there are too many other people out there who are too, well, fill in the blank, to recognize the reality of #1 and #2.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 3, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Have 120 outlet in the truck and will travel But you have to watch me, once I get going with the zizzwheel I might take the whole gate down.



Zizwheels will work but this bad boy would be a lot more fun


----------



## PopPop (Oct 3, 2013)

The same forces that are doing this to your recreation are now in charge of your health care! Change you can believe in! Forward!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 4, 2013)

gsp754 said:


> Sounds like we have an Obama/democrat supporter on our hands.... I imagine thats why!



Regardless of political affiliation it affects fisherman so it belongs in here.You cant start a thread about the government closing down a section of river and  expect folks to not talk about the government.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> This administration is worse than a bunch of spoiled kids, who have nothing better to do than set there and pout. All of em, no matter the party affiliation.
> They all need a swift kick in the butt, and run out of office. Especially that so called leader.



Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## swin (Oct 4, 2013)

Agree


----------



## weagle (Oct 4, 2013)

US Park Rangers were on post Wednesday afternoon at Azalea Park in Roswell to make sure no one used the Chattahoochee River. The 48 miles of river from the Buford Dam South falls within the National park and so it is closed. 







There were about a 100 members of the local rowing teams jogging up and down the road and doing other exercises, because they can't get on the river. We are apparently allowed to use what belongs to us only with permission of the Federal Government. This is just an annoyance, but I'm hoping it is opening some people's eyes regarding the arrogance and intrusiveness we have allowed to take hold in Washington DC.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Oct 4, 2013)

What a joke.

For everyone that has a season pass for the ramps......please contact the Federal Government and ask that  they refund you -prorated-for the time the ramps are shut.

With their inability to get anything done for the good of the country I'm wondering if all of the politicians can be considered "non-essential" at this point


----------



## fishingguy61 (Oct 4, 2013)

This country was founded by people not willing to tolerate unfairness and stupidity. Two of us did our part today!


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Oct 5, 2013)

In Wisconsin, Gov. Scott Walker has ordered his DNR to remove barricades placed by the feds on lands and boat ramps in which the state has significant funds invested.  This would include places like the Chattahoochee River, which is patrolled by state officers, not federal.  He is also refusing to cooperate in closing the National Forests to hunters and campers.  They say he's running for president, and I think he just earned a few new supporters!

As soon as I'm finished here, I'm emailing Nathan Deal and asking him to do the same in Georgia.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Oct 5, 2013)

Here's the email I sent to Gov. Deal:

Dear Gov. Deal:

It has come to my attention that Gov. Scott Walker of Wisconsin has ordered his Dept. of Natural Resources to not cooperate in the closing of parks, waterways and other federal lands in which the state has a significant investment. In fact, he has ordered the removal of barricades and other obstacles placed by the feds at certain boat ramps and park entrances.   An example of this in Georgia would be the Chattahoochee River, which is solely patrolled by GA. DNR officers.  Also, isn't there legal precedent that the bed of all navigable waters belongs to the STATE, not the adjacent landowners (in this case the Feds).

It is obvious that the sole reason for closing parks, boat ramps and other federal properties is to inflict pain on the general public who might not be educated in the legitimate issues that prompted the current shutdown of the federal government.  Erecting barricades and patrolling boat ramps  surely costs much more that simply leaving them unattended, which is what they usually are.

I am asking you, Gov. Deal, to follow Gov. Walker's example and, on behalf of the people of Georgia, take whatever actions you can to open recreational lands and parks and show the federal government that Georgia will not be intimidated by Washington bullies who's goal it is to hurt our residents.

Thank You.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 5, 2013)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Here's the email I sent to Gov. Deal:
> 
> Dear Gov. Deal:
> 
> ...





*WELL DONE......*

Thanks for bringing this up and I am going to send Gov. Deal a similar message in just a minute. The Federal Government has gotten out of hand and maybe its time for the States to make it clear that some things will not be tolerated, especially things that make no sense whatsoever, except to the crooks up in Washington playing political games to get more kickbacks and "campaign contributions"... 

Imagine what the bait and tackle store owners are going through on the waters that have been closed. Most were probably barely staying afloat in this economy to start with, and now they are probably not selling enough to possibly pay their bills... I hope Buddy up at Barts Bait & Tackle on Carter Lake (which all ramps are closed) is doing ok. I think I will spend some of what little money I have to go by there in the near future and buy something.


----------



## Dirk (Oct 5, 2013)

Just talks to Buddy At Barts Bait & Tackle and he said they re-opened the ramps on Carters yesterday. That is good news and just wanted to pass that on. He also said he has bait and is picking up more next week. Carters Lake is open a great option for big Spots, Hybrids, and Stripers for those that have never been there...


----------



## CQueen (Oct 5, 2013)

*Great idea*

Thanks for posting the idea to contact the governor.  I just sent my own note along these lines.  If everyone would, I believe we could get his attention.


----------



## fishmonger (Oct 5, 2013)

I love this idea, message sent.

FM


----------



## SW13 (Oct 5, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Take this to the political forum



Why? Because you disagree? If someone was lauding the dear fuhrer, would you still think the comments should be hidden away?

This issue IS political. It's not a hard concept to understand. But, I don't think that's why you want it quieted.

Good grief.


----------



## ThomasCobb123 (Oct 5, 2013)

SW13 said:


> Why? Because you disagree? If someone was lauding the dear fuhrer, would you still think the comments should be hidden away?
> This issue IS political. It's not a hard concept to understand. But, I don't think that's why you want it quieted.
> Good grief.


Doesn't surprise me in the least. I've had run-ins with this before.
After all..remember when 'they' said.."that kind of thing will never happen here"


----------



## Canyon (Oct 5, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Have 120 outlet in the truck and will travel But you have to watch me, once I get going with the zizzwheel I might take the whole gate down.



Sinclair - U seem like my kind of guy.  Shoot me a pm if you want to see if your "ramp key" actually works to those gates!


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 5, 2013)

SW13 said:


> Why? Because you disagree? If someone was lauding the dear fuhrer, would you still think the comments should be hidden away?
> 
> This issue IS political. It's not a hard concept to understand. But, I don't think that's why you want it quieted.
> 
> Good grief.


----------



## guiltypartee (Oct 6, 2013)

*Republicans fault*

Fact is, the Republicans started this shutdown, and they could end it today.


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 6, 2013)

guiltypartee said:


> Fact is, the Republicans started this shutdown, and they could end it today.



Why did they start it? Are they the ones calling for ramps to be shut down and for fisherman to stay out of the ocean?


----------



## fishmonger (Oct 6, 2013)

*Wrong*



guiltypartee said:


> Fact is, the Republicans started this shutdown, and they could end it today.



Not the facts. 

Fact: The House (Republicans) tried to fund the gubment as a whole except Obamacare, Senate (Democrats) rejected.

Fact: Then the House wrote bills to fund each different part of gubment separately while discussing Obamacare, Senate rejected. 

Fact: Then the House said they would fund the entire gubment including Obamacare, but wanted to talk about delaying the personal mandate as Obama has already delayed the business mandate, and Senate and Obama rejected. 

So, clearly, the Democrats have shut down the gubment, and could end it by merely agreeing to talk to the Republicans.

You are entitled to your own opinion, but not to your own facts.

FM


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 6, 2013)

fishmonger said:


> Fact: The House (Republicans) tried to fund the gubment as a whole except Obamacare,
> FM



Sure sounds like the first shots fired to me!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 6, 2013)

fishmonger said:


> Not the facts.
> 
> Fact: The House (Republicans) tried to fund the gubment as a whole except Obamacare, Senate (Democrats) rejected.
> 
> ...



Yep. Add to that the fact that Obama has already said he would veto any spending bill that came to him that didn't give him everything he wants and the fact that he absolutely refuses to negotiate and the blame falls on Obama and the Democrats.


----------



## Canyon (Oct 6, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> Sure sounds like the first shots fired to me!



First shots?? Thats the problem with most democrats, they are so so so sensitive.  Tired of the childs play.


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry Canyon, I took it to be of common intelligence that one could understand my metaphor. The passing of an incomplete or "un-clean" budget seems to me to be the first steps taken to shutdown the government. If you think I am either a democrat or overly sensitive I assure you that you are wrong. And I apologize if voicing my opinion is something you deem as child's play, but you walked onto the playground!
 What I don't get is why the GOP doesn't embrace their actions. This is a protest of epic proportions by a minority against a majority. Their move was well thought out, consequences weighed out, execution was flawless. Why do they not want to take credit for bringing the countries powers that be to a grinding halt?


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh wait I think I found the answer to my question:


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 6, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> What I don't get is why the GOP doesn't embrace their actions. This is a protest of epic proportions by a minority against a majority. Their move was well thought out, consequences weighed out, execution was flawless. Why do they not want to take credit for bringing the countries powers that be to a grinding halt?



Our govt is working the way it is supposed to work, a system of checks and balances, except for the refusal of the President to negotiate. Read this for a better understanding:

http://townhall.com/columnists/thomassowell/2013/10/04/who-shut-down-the-government-n1716292


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 6, 2013)

Well thanks Backlasher, but I'll stick to what I learned in school about checks and balances instead of some webpage that dumbs it down to make the right wingers look good! The time for checks and balances was long ago when the House passed the ACA, or when they tried to vote it away dozens of times, or when they appealed it to the Supreme Court to do away with it and lost. The checks and balances worked, and the desire of the majority won! This action of an incomplete budget is a protest, plain and simple. Nothing will be accomplished in the end the law will still stand, we will have to abide by it, and the House knows that!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 6, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> Well thanks Backlasher, but I'll stick to what I learned in school about checks and balances instead of some webpage that dumbs it down to make the right wingers look good! The time for checks and balances was long ago when the House passed the ACA, or when they tried to vote it away dozens of times, or when they appealed it to the Supreme Court to do away with it and lost. The checks and balances worked, and the desire of the majority won! This action of an incomplete budget is a protest, plain and simple. Nothing will be accomplished in the end the law will still stand, we will have to abide by it, and the House knows that!



I'm sorry you don't understand but it isn't over just because Obama threatened to hold the country hostage if he doesn't get his way. He seems to think he was elected king and doesn't understand he isn't the supreme ruler of the US.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> Well thanks Backlasher, but I'll stick to what I learned in school about checks and balances instead of some webpage that dumbs it down to make the right wingers look good! The time for checks and balances was long ago when the House passed the ACA, or when they tried to vote it away dozens of times, or when they appealed it to the Supreme Court to do away with it and lost. The checks and balances worked, and the desire of the majority won! This action of an incomplete budget is a protest, plain and simple. Nothing will be accomplished in the end the law will still stand, we will have to abide by it, and the House knows that!


 Look on the bright side, we did learn not to use tampons for catfish bait today.


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 6, 2013)

Well since we are talking about not understanding: Any change to the law that is already passed would have to come from the Legislature not the Executive Branch, If the President were to "negotiate" with the minority that be he may actually be breaking the law. All the President has is his power of Veto. The failure of this congress to pass a budget that will not get vetoed is what holds this country hostage! And actually the President of the United States of America is pretty much the "supreme" ruler, sounds like your still upset over the election!


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 6, 2013)

I got a kick out of that one too Sinclair!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 6, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> Well since we are talking about not understanding: Any change to the law that is already passed would have to come from the Legislature not the Executive Branch, If the President were to "negotiate" with the minority that be he may actually be breaking the law. All the President has is his power of Veto. The failure of this congress to pass a budget that will not get vetoed is what holds this country hostage! And actually the President of the United States of America is pretty much the "supreme" ruler, sounds like your still upset over the election!



I'm sure you're already aware that Obama has already been making changes to ACA so you are aware that he has been breaking the law so we'll move on.

And since you think that "The failure of this congress to pass a budget that will not get vetoed is what holds this country hostage! " and don't see how ridiculous that sounds I don't think there's anything left to talk about.


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sounds like the submission of a loser to me!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 6, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> Sounds like the submission of a loser to me!



Don't talk about Obama like that, he may be a loser but he has stated that he will not submit to the will of the people, he doesn't care how much it hurts the country.


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 6, 2013)

I will say this, I didn't mean anything personal towards you when I said loser, merely I was talking about our little debate.


----------



## luigi (Oct 6, 2013)

Trying to stick to the topic, about how (and why) access to public areas are closed.  Govt partial shutdown due to lack of budget.

As usual, it goes like this:
Republicans: We want it our way.
Democrats: We want it our way.
Republicans: We will give a little. Your turn.
Democrats: No, we want it all our way.
Republicans: Okay, we will give a little more.
Democrats: No, we want it all our way.
etc etc

Unlike what I infer from one of the comments I read, the House (or Republicans) are not trying to overturn Obamacare. You're right, it is the law.  However, the House has the responsibility and obligation to fund programs and have come up with a variety of funding proposals.  However, Obama and the Democrats have clearly said that they will not negotiate and will not accept anything that does not give them everything that they want.  Doesn't sound very grown up to me.

There are publicly accessible places that the Administration is having closed now to make it painful for the American people. The Vietnam Memorial is open 24/7 with no guards, no gates, no fences, yet now it is blocked off.  And, it is even funded with private money!  Doesn't sound very grown up to me.

And now for the big question - suppose the tables were turned. Suppose there was a Republican in the White House and a Replublican led Senate and a Democrat dominated House and the same thing was going on.  What would be reported then? Can you just imagine what people would be saying?

One mentioned Balance of Power.  That's right, that's what we're supposed to have in our Government.  But when they take actions like this to go out of their way to make it difficult (impossible) for us to enjoy our sports, sounds like they don't want it very balanced.  They want it all going one way only.  Doesn't sound very grown up to me.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 6, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> I will say this, I didn't mean anything personal towards you when I said loser, merely I was talking about our little debate.



Personal attack noted but I have thick skin.


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 7, 2013)

luigi, Actually the OP was just stating that the park was closed no how or why was asked! Most of us here in the fishing forum like to leave the politics out of it. As far as your "as usual, it goes like this" comment, that's pretty spot on and depending on the topic you can just switch around the party names. I don't know about a variety of funding proposals, maybe you can point me to where the info can be found???(If you say FOX news, I'm gonna laugh at you!) Of course the Left is not going to give anything up on this, they ran on this, they won on this, if they give in then Hillary might not be our next POTUS. Whoever told you politicians act like grown-ups, lied to you! As for your "big question", I doubt we see a republican ran anything for a long long time after this. Your right about things being gated and guarded, it does suck. Almost feels like your sick and can't do anything about it doesn't it?(think about it)


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 7, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> Actually the OP was just stating that the park was closed no how or why was asked!



That's because everyone already knows the hows and whys 
As far as the OP goes,seems she somehow just disappeared?
It's great seeing the memes come out.....Not!!!Those are normally reserved as a last ditch effort,but I see your going on with it.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 7, 2013)

The OP is alive and well and fishing Varner this morning.  You guys can go back and forth all you want. I'm not going tono


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 7, 2013)

Todd71673 said:


> Oh wait I think I found the answer to my question:



Along with checks & balances, did they teach you this in school too?


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 7, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> The OP is alive and well and fishing Varner this morning.  You guys can go back and forth all you want. I'm not going tono



I heard they don't allow Obama Biden stickers on vehicles parked at Varner. Be careful, I don't want you to get towed.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 7, 2013)

Why you sit here and personally attack me.. I will sit on Varner and attack the fish.  I win.


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 7, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Why you sit here and personally attacked me.. I will sit on Varner and attacked the fish.  I win.



Good luck attackeding the fish, Varner hasnt been friendly the past week....BTW, what post was a personal attack? If its something i posted let me know & i will delete it.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 7, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> The OP is alive and well and fishing Varner this morning.  You guys can go back and forth all you want. I'm not going tono



If you get tired of fighting fish at Varner, we can invite everyone for lunch at the Blockhouse gate. We all should bring our boats too! We'll have Subway and Starbucks!

*That* substantiates the OP.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 7, 2013)

fishmonger said:


> Not the facts.
> 
> *Fact: The House (Republicans) tried to fund the gubment as a whole except Obamacare, Senate (Democrats) rejected.
> *
> ...



   Now we are getting somewhere.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anybody notice that the feds gates are designed to make it difficult to access the locks with the jaws of a bolt cutter?

I read an article this morning that in Maine, the public is ignoring a big park closure and overwhelming the four federal wardens that are supposed to keep it closed.  Good on the Mainers!  Why should "civil disobedience" strictly be the domain of the left?

Would it bother anyone here if five pounds of sugar were to wind up in the gas tanks of certain federal patrol boats that are trying to close Florida Bay to fishermen?  *THE OCEAN, Y'ALL!*    They've closed the dang ocean!


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 7, 2013)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Anybody notice that the feds gates are designed to make it difficult to access the locks with the jaws of a bolt cutter?
> 
> I read an article this morning that in Maine, the public is ignoring a big park closure and overwhelming the four federal wardens that are supposed to keep it closed.  Good on the Mainers!  Why should "civil disobedience" strictly be the domain of the left?
> 
> Would it bother anyone here if five pounds of sugar were to wind up in the gas tanks of certain federal patrol boats that are trying to close Florida Bay to fishermen? *THE OCEAN, Y'ALL!*    They've closed the dang ocean!



Yes. They'll just charge the tax payers for the repairs. I'd rather see the taxpayers repossess their patrol boats!


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 7, 2013)

gsp754 said:


> Along with checks & balances, did they teach you this in school too?



Nope got that one from the PF!


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 7, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> That's because everyone already knows the hows and whys
> As far as the OP goes,seems she somehow just disappeared?
> It's great seeing the memes come out.....Not!!!Those are normally reserved as a last ditch effort,but I see your going on with it.



I figure why not lead with a classic when it fits so well!


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 7, 2013)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> !  Why should "civil disobedience" strictly be the domain of the left?
> 
> Would it bother anyone here if five pounds of sugar were to wind up in the gas tanks of certain federal patrol boats that are trying to close Florida Bay to fishermen?  *THE OCEAN, Y'ALL!*    They've closed the dang ocean!



Exactly why the GOP should embrace this protest! As far as the sugar I say go for it! Just please get video!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 7, 2013)

gsp754 said:


> Good luck attackeding the fish, Varner hasnt been friendly the past week....BTW, what post was a personal attack? If its something i posted let me know & i will delete it.



She may have taken the implication she had an Obama bumper sticker on her car as an attack.

I know I would take it as an insult if somebody called me an Obama supporter.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok, ladies and gents.  I am going to have to side with the OP here.

If you want to talk Politics, take it to the PF.  If you want to talk about how the ramp/park/river closures have affected you or what you are doing instead of, or in spite of, those closures, keep it here.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 7, 2013)

*This thread will self destruct in 2 minutes!*

Say goodbye to this thread.  Don't assume I am an Obama supporter.
I started this thread to let you know about the river.  I guess you all will have to find someone else to pick on. 
 thanks for all your kind remarks


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Bye thread


----------



## DoeSlayer (Oct 7, 2013)

Back to the topic....

Quote: "Some access areas that are open on the Hooch are Morgan Falls (GA Power park with boat ramp), Overlook Park (City of Sandy Springs park right next to Morgan Falls, approx. 200 yard portage to small dock and access to Bull Sluice lake), Azalea Drive off Roswell Rd (City of Roswell/Fulton Co park with boat ramp), East Jones Bridge park off of 141 (County park, no ramp but access to shoals), and possibly the new ramp at McGinnis Ferry. Not 100% but I don't think that ramp is part of the Hooch NRA. "

Did anyone confirm which boat ramps are open??
McGinnis Ferry??


----------



## RoswellTrout (Oct 7, 2013)

Gere WOod just replied to an email I sent regarding the River and he says contrary to what has been circulating, none of the river is shut down. Here is his exact reply. 

Contrary to what you may have heard, Roswell has not shut down access to the Chattahoochee River from our parks.  



MAYOR JERE WOOD

City of Roswell

770-594-6288

www.roswellgov.com


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Oct 7, 2013)

I just came from the ramp at McGinnis Ferry, and it is open.  There is a barricade there, but it has been pushed to one side.  The sign on it says all Park Service land is closed, but it does not mention the river itself.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Oct 7, 2013)

GAHUNTER60 said:


> I just came from the ramp at McGinnis Ferry, and it is open.  There is a barricade there, but it has been pushed to one side.



Good! I'd love to see a lot more civil disobedience on these park closures!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 7, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> Good! I'd love to see a lot more civil disobedience on these park closures!



People were parking outside the Dam gates to stroll around the parks, but then the wardens, somehow unaffected by the furloughs, put orange cones in front of the gates, and I saw at least one ticket on a car that parked in the grass anyway. 

I cheered them every time I went by, but they're gone now.


----------



## gsp754 (Oct 7, 2013)

Backlasher82 said:


> She may have taken the implication she had an Obama bumper sticker on her car as an attack.
> 
> I know I would take it as an insult if somebody called me an Obama supporter.



You have a good point, that is an insult..... i didnt think about that


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2013)

Ya`ll leave the Lady alone. She has already said she is through with this.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Oct 8, 2013)

Is Obama the lady?


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 8, 2013)

fishingguy61 said:


> Is Obama the lady?



You just can't leave it alone can you?  Why don't you just go buzz some more OWL participants in your boat...oh yeah and catch their fish too!  Hmm sound familiar?  I would expect nothing less from you fishingguy61.  You make one fine contribution to this forum.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 8, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> You just can't leave it alone can you?  Why don't you just go buzz some more OWL participants in your boat...oh yeah and catch their fish too!  Hmm sound familiar?  I would expect nothing less from you fishingguy61.  You make one fine contribution to this forum.


I fish with a democrat, we don't agree on politics, but if your fighting over it while fishing you're doing it wrong.
same for this board in my opinion. if you want to blame the government over here, go for it, if you want to talk about who is the reason for it specifically, then take it to the PF.

Note. I don't know your voting patterns, so I make no assumption and wouldn't care  Unless you take them over to the PF and I don't like them


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 8, 2013)

Sounds like everyone needs a woosah in here.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 8, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Sounds like everyone needs a woosah in here.


Why you always woosahing me


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 8, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Why you always woosahing me



Why you always need a woosah?


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 8, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Why you always need a woosah?



Maybe I do at that, but the board has individual forums for a reason, you can blame the government, but to get into the how and why should be put in the PF. They wouldn't want someone to post up a recipe for baked Alaska over there.

To say the river was closed because our government is a broken piece of crap belongs here, but to try and run democrat fisherman off don't. If they fish they belong here, even if I don't agree with their politics.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Oct 8, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> Maybe I do at that, but the board has individual forums for a reason, you can blame the government, but to get into the how and why should be put in the PF. They wouldn't want someone to post up a recipe for baked Alaska over there.



Absolutely. I wasn't defending the derail, rather defending the OP and saying that people who are personally attacking a really nice person need to chill out a little bit. 

This is the fishing forum, not the PF, like you said. 

You have that baked Alaska recipe? I'm hungry.


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 8, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Absolutely. I wasn't defending the derail, rather defending the OP and saying that people who are personally attacking a really nice person need to chill out a little bit.
> 
> This is the fishing forum, not the PF, like you said.
> 
> You have that baked Alaska recipe? I'm hungry.


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2013)

The por staf don't need a park. We park in whosever driveway we want and go to the river. Shirts off and explosive strikes. Neighbors call 911 about the bombs hitting the water. Law enforcement says if its a shirtless man he's using a bb boom. No stopping the staf.


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 8, 2013)

sinclair1 said:


> I fish with a democrat, we don't agree on politics, but if your fighting over it while fishing you're doing it wrong.
> same for this board in my opinion. if you want to blame the government over here, go for it, if you want to talk about who is the reason for it specifically, then take it to the PF.
> 
> Note. I don't know your voting patterns, so I make no assumption and wouldn't care  Unless you take them over to the PF and I don't like them



Thank you.  Lets hope that since a moderator has already tried to explain the difference, maybe your post will have a better chance of resonating with those that are slower than others to catch on.   No hatin in the fishin forum, please. I too can become  and it seems that that is what some in this audience want... I'm just not ready to fully play to this crowd. Take your crap to the political forum please and lets talk about where we can freakin put our boats in the water.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 8, 2013)

Since the decision was to close up shop, aren't they saving a wad of cash by doing that?  SHould we the users of said shop get a kickback?  You know, I'm just ticked off enough to go swimming in a body of water that I own but am not suppose to be accessing.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 8, 2013)

*seriously??*



David Parker said:


> Fishing Anarchy
> 
> That's rich.
> 
> Looks to me like there's going to be our own grand ole party goin on at Wildwood Park on Clark's Hill.  County maintained and already teaming with drunk rednecks several nights a week.  Can't wait.  My favorite is the souped up go-carts with blaupunkt stereo system and half a dozen pit bulls in tow.  No finer time on the lake.



Exactly what does this have to do with the OP's question of the Hooch being accessible? 
Myself, being from Georgia, and extremely proud of it, have no problem with: a "grand ole party", "drunk rednecks", (no, I don't drink) "souped up go-carts", (I love a souped up go cart!), or "a dozen pit bulls", which you obviously know very little about this particular bred of canines.
You mention'd "the lake",,, help yourself to it,,,, gooooo!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 8, 2013)

bayoubetty said:


> Thank you.  Lets hope that since a moderator has already tried to explain the difference, maybe your post will have a better chance of resonating with those that are slower than others to catch on.   No hatin in the fishin forum, please. I too can become  and it seems that that is what some in this audience want... I'm just not ready to fully play to this crowd. Take your crap to the political forum please and lets talk about where we can freakin put our boats in the water.



What she said,,!!


----------



## gspowner (Oct 8, 2013)

The one this healthplan will benefit don't leave the couch to hunt or fish!!))))


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 8, 2013)

*huh??*



fish hawk said:


> That's because everyone already knows the hows and whys
> As far as the OP goes,seems she somehow just disappeared?
> It's great seeing the memes come out.....Not!!!Those are normally reserved as a last ditch effort,but I see your going on with it.



You couldn't run Mrs. Betty off with a double barrel,,,

If eveyone knew the "hows and whys", your post wouldn't have been #118, and this thread going past #150,,,


----------



## sinclair1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lawnmowerman said:


> You couldn't run Mrs. Betty off with a double barrel,,,
> 
> If eveyone knew the "hows and whys", your post wouldn't have been #118, and this thread going past #150,,,


BB is good folk, but her thread distructor must be shut down by the government, because she mashed the button along time ago


----------



## David Parker (Oct 8, 2013)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Exactly what does this have to do with the OP's question of the Hooch being accessible?
> Myself, being from Georgia, and extremely proud of it, have no problem with: a "grand ole party", "drunk rednecks", (no, I don't drink) "souped up go-carts", (I love a souped up go cart!), or "a dozen pit bulls", which you obviously know very little about this particular bred of canines.
> You mention'd "the lake",,, help yourself to it,,,, gooooo!!



I've no idea what it has to do with the OP.  Too many threads about not getting to fish here or launch there.  I'm glad your proud to be from Georgia.  I am too.     I drink too.  I get redneck beligerent up in here most weekends too.  I'm sorry you don't like my post or have issue with it.  Report it if you feel it is inappropriate.  Otherwise, c'mon down to Wildwood and have a Tab on me and we'll talk about the finer points of bulldogs.  I know more than you give me credit for.

Besides all that, if you've never been to Wildwood, you can never understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 8, 2013)

David Parker said:


> I've no idea what it has to do with the OP.  Too many threads about not getting to fish here or launch there.  I'm glad your proud to be from Georgia.  I am too.     I drink too.  I get redneck beligerent up in here most weekends too.  I'm sorry you don't like my post or have issue with it.  Report it if you feel it is inappropriate.  Otherwise, c'mon down to Wildwood and have a Tab on me and we'll talk about the finer points of bulldogs.  I know more than you give me credit for.
> 
> Besides all that, if you've never been to Wildwood, you can never understand where I'm coming from.



I hear ya Brother,,, nothin but love here in Jones County,,, unless you mess up our River, the Ocmulgee,,


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 9, 2013)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Exactly what does this have to do with the OP's question of the Hooch being accessible?
> Myself, being from Georgia, and extremely proud of it, have no problem with: a "grand ole party", "drunk rednecks", (no, I don't drink) "souped up go-carts", (I love a souped up go cart!), or "a dozen pit bulls", which you obviously know very little about this particular bred of canines.
> You mention'd "the lake",,, help yourself to it,,,, gooooo!!





David Parker said:


> I've no idea what it has to do with the OP.  Too many threads about not getting to fish here or launch there.  I'm glad your proud to be from Georgia.  I am too.     I drink too.  I get redneck beligerent up in here most weekends too.  I'm sorry you don't like my post or have issue with it.  Report it if you feel it is inappropriate.  Otherwise, c'mon down to Wildwood and have a Tab on me and we'll talk about the finer points of bulldogs.  I know more than you give me credit for.
> 
> Besides all that, if you've never been to Wildwood, you can never understand where I'm coming from.


Pitt Bulls,rednecks ,alcohol and souped up gocarts.Sounds like the beginning's to a Jerry Springer episode!!!Only thing your missing is the pet monkey!!!


----------



## David Parker (Oct 9, 2013)

The rules and regs specifically prohibit flinging poo.  :*(  no monkeys


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 9, 2013)

David Parker said:


> The rules and regs specifically prohibit flinging poo.  :*(  no monkeys


----------

